
Lessons from the past, present, and future of animation - libovness
http://www.michaeldempsey.me/animation/
======
theandrewbailey
> In 1995, with the release date of Toy Story nearing, Katzenberg visited with
> his old friend John Lasseter and asked him what Pixar's next project would
> be. Lasseter told Katzenberg about a film surrounding a group of insects and
> the world they inhabit. This film would eventually become A Bug's Life.

> Later that year, Katzenberg and Dreamworks announced that it would be
> releasing Antz, the studio's first 3D animated film about... a group of
> insects and the world they inhabit.

I always suspected that there was something going on between those movies.
There it is.

